# Rim Poll.......



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah its another poll---(we got some down time at work  )

Im getting all kinds of request for my rims--and since I want to move on to 18s any way I figured maybe its time to start looking for a new set....

1) Tenzo-simple and Mean in Black with polished Lip










2)Arospeed-I would really hate to have to support but these new revese lip rims are Just so Damn NICE!...in Gunmetal-No bigger pic online-saw the rim up close in New Super Street










3) ROJA in bronze-sort of a diff. look. No one in my area is riding on Bronze yet....


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Tenzo-black are the best for your car.....the bronze would look dumb IMO and the arospeed just isnt to my taste


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Tenzos got my vote right now....but I could lighten my tint and go Gunmetal Arospeeds too....

Now the Bronze I would do just to really stand out and be different UKNOW>>>>>


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like the arospeed ones


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I was thinking tenzo for myself (not that model, the ones on williams car in my thread on stillen lips).
Wish unto others as you would...

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

the Ro_Ja's get my vote


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

IMO i'd go for the Roja. Be the first to own one


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ro_Jas are just plain sick. If you've got the cash, they're the way to go. Arospeed.. I dunno, I like some of the styles, but I can't trust 'em. Those Tenzos aren't too bad either.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i like the arospeeds astheticaly because i dont like polished lips... but i say go for the roja's.... they are dope and great wheels. and get a CF hood and they will match up nice with the fiber weave..... i know i think of some strange shit, what can i say.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the Tenzos are my choice.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Tenzo's


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Those Mean 6's are daaaaaaamn nice!!! Tenzo's weigh a bit, but it looks like you have a show car anyways. Ro_ja's are DAMN nice if you've got cash...but I don't like that style, and especailly not in bronze. Get the thing 5-spoke deep dishers in Gunemtal w/ Polished Lip...now THAT is one sexy wheel. My vote is for the Mean 6's.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i say tenzo. the Ro_ja's i dont think would look to bad on yer car


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know it's bad, but my biggest complaint about the Tenzo's are the big ole' R on the end.... 
Reminds me of the Type R logo for some reason....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

True.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Alright so I noticed a couple of U mentioned "having the $$$" when it came to the RoJas--Now I know they are expensive but are they that bad

The Tenzos are really nice but yeah that R does bother me a little too....

And I dunno as nice as the Arospeeds are I just cant see myself saying I have Arospeed rims with too much confidence--- ....its hard enuff to say I have their springs.... 

Oh and the Rojas Ive seen in the same style but in Black---very nice too...


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i think the bronze would stand out..... they arent super expensive... but you figure Tenzo's are around $1000 and the Roja's are in the league of Volks... around $2000.

the rojas are now my favorite after contemplating... still dont like a polished lip but for a show car its dope.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Im really leaning towards the Bronze--just cause I love to stand out from the crowd......Now I gotta get get some price quotes or Im even considering spraying the ones I have now Bronze too....but I dunno how to get a color code for it...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

10 zo is my choice. And I LOVE polished lip think its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *10 zo is my choice. And I LOVE polished lip think its the best thing since sliced bread. *


LOL yeah but Uknow what I noticed a lip kinda makes the rim look smaller so U have to go 18-right now my 17s look like 16s....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i like the tenzo's but i think poke 10's or Apex-5's would be better mainly because i was going to get those until i saw the Quantum Tek S-18's


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Not that this matters or anything, But...... 

You could always buy one of each.. hehe, and then roll like some of the hondas around my parts.. jk...

IMO- i like the whole standing out from the crowd idea, go with bronze, i mean, who really has bronze rims, except for some WRX's......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get 2 of each, put one pair on the driver's side and one pair on the pass. side. Most people don't have the attention span to realize the difference, LOL


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

super fro ....how bout sum pics of those rims....

N8inNV...yeah but the only Bronze rims Ive seen that I like are those ROjas--they are the perfect shade. The Tenzo Mean-6 in bronze is like darker and doesnt look as good...


1997 GA16DE....funny...


----------

